# Do big-time film composers still audition for films and send demos?



## impressions (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I recall zimmer saying he auditioned along with other famous composers and got the gig, on a few occasions also.

and also logically, that's a much more narrow tier, where a few handful of famous composers compete for the next job.

am I right?

Everyone does demo tapes for a scene or from a script after signing the NDA?
or the producers select the few who might fit the job?

Anyone has any idea how does that work in the big leagues?

P.s.
Just for the record I'm not planning a conquest or anything its just an argue with a friend who thinks portfolio beats demos(yes don't yell I know its bullshit, but just to shut him up).


----------



## pkm (Jul 30, 2013)

John Williams' portfolio means he doesn't have to demo for scores anymore. Especially because he almost exclusively works with Steven Spielberg nowadays (with the exception of Star Wars with JJ Abrams, but I have a feeling he didn't have to demo for that one)

For other composers, their agents may send them the brief from the director to have them put together a demo from previous projects, or they may get some scenes to demo.


----------



## dgburns (Jul 30, 2013)

portfolio will usually win out.


----------



## Hal (Jul 30, 2013)

Do they even have the time to compose Demos and pitch for uncertain projects !??

i guess it doesnt work like that you know what JH is best at and you know what you can get from HZ and you know how Thomas newman,Danny elfman sound so you choose who fits the project and discuss the movie with him


----------



## nikolas (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not sure it makes sense... When a composer has scored tens of movies, the production team has all the info that they need on the style and versatility of the composer... There's also every word of mouth about the professionalism and accuracy of the composer, so a demo shouldn't be needed I think.

But I don't know...


----------

